#ubuntu-ps 2011-11-14
 * EgyParadox is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-ps 2011-11-17
<khameis42> hi
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-ps 2011-11-19
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<mohammadetakie> عندي مشكلة أرجوا المساعدة
<mohammadetakie> كنت أستخدم برنامج start-tor-browser لتصفح المواقع المحجوبة
<mohammadetakie> اليوم أردت تشغيل البرنامج ولكن يعطيني رسالة خطأ Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126
<mohammadetakie> قمت بإستخراج نسخة ثانية من الملف المضغوط إلى سطح المكتب ولكن نفس الرسالة
<mohammadetakie> أرجوا المساعدة
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
